# Jaque Vaughn is playing really really bad



## jrrompy (Aug 27, 2002)

I thought this guy had a chance to start so the Darrell Armstrong could come off the bench as a 6th man??

So far he can't shoot and the problem is that the Magic have two great ballhandlers with Tmac and Hill. Those two can basically run the point.

Vaughn hasn't got a good jumpshot and I think it hurts him. He would probably be alot more effective if he was able to run the team like a true point guard.......but that ain't gonna happen in Orlando with greats like Tmac and Hill.

How long do you think the Magic will be patient with him?? Do you think they will try out someone else??

I think they should have really kept Smush Parker, he would have probably been alot more effective than Vaughn so far.

Its still early days, but I seriously hope that Vaughn picks it up. 

Any thoughts??


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

He is a very good defensive player and tonight he was getting assists and some points in their victory. I think the Magic will end up liking Vaughn, just for his all out hustle on defense & the assists are coming - now that he is learning where the players like to get the rock.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

He isnt scoring real great, but he is doing other things. He played excellent defense on Gary Payton in the last game... basically shut him down, not only that, but took it to him in transition..


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Vaughn was taught by the best - Stockton, who is an underrated defensive guard, who also happened to never took bad shots - hence Stockton's incredibly high lifetime shooting % - and we know he didn't take the higher % dunks!(Hopefully, Vaughn will learn when to take a shot) :laugh:

The MagicMen are looking good this year. It shows how much TMac has had to endure for 2 years without another great player to take some of the double and triple teams off of TMac. When they double TMac, Hill shows up BIG! So now, finally it is "pick your poison" when it comes to the Magic.

I don't know how TMac got that team into the playoffs being the only great option they had for the last 2 years! He is incredible.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Miller has been feeding off them as well. I dont think Miller will be going anywhere in the future. He has been great this season, even leading the team in rebounds coming off the bench.

Miller might end up as sixth man of the year.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Miller has been feeding off them as well. I dont think Miller will be going anywhere in the future. He has been great this season, even leading the team in rebounds coming off the bench.
> 
> Miller might end up as sixth man of the year.


You make a good point there, as Miller could end up in the running for 6th man of the year. He is a part of some great team chemistry that seems to show itself with this team. That kind of "teamwork" is essential and can help the Magic go further this year, as long as all are healthy - for a change.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Don't worry Vaughn will hit his stride eventually. I remember last year, Vaughn opened the season missing an insane amount of field goals (ESPN made fun of him) but he ended last season shooting 50% field goals.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

He already seems to be picking it up... His defense is really good and I like the way he attacks the basket...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Ok here comes a KU fan to talk about Vaughn. I had a class with Vaughn in college hmm as a SR, and myself at a Frosh. He knows the game. He have a very good basketball mind. Orlando knew this when they sign him. He is a very good defensive player. He can dish the rock. He has great court vison. He does not need to shoot when you already have Hill and T-mac. He can shoot it when it matters.  He played under Stockton which is a great PG. He learned from the best. I read somewhere, Stockton and Magic Johnson is his basketball heros/role models. He played with Stockton. man that would be great for him. 

Just be patient on the offense side of the ball, but he is great on the defense side, and he has great vison of hte court. Orlando will love Vaughn.


----------

